# Getting a FX6 this week and need advice.



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, so I'll be getting a FX6 this week to use on my 125. Currently have a Rena XP4 and Fluval 405 on there right now. I plan on using the Rena XP4 still and swapping out the 405 for the FX6. What I'm asking is advice or suggestions on what I should use each for, what I should put in each, etc. Like for example, should I use the Rena as pure Bio filtration and the FX6 for mechanical and chemical? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I prefer to use mechanical media in all my canister filters to avoid premature clogging of the bio media.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Deeda said:


> I prefer to use mechanical media in all my canister filters to avoid premature clogging of the bio media.


+1 Regardless of what you use each filter for, they'll both pick up detritus. I don't use chemical filtration on any filters unless I'm removing meds, color or smells, then I'll add carbon for a week or so.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

+2.  All of my canisters have one tray of filter foam/sponge, followed by 2-3 trays of Matrix biomedia.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

The FX6 alone can handle up to 400 gal.. You don't need to use the Rena XP4 with it. I put both mechanical and lots of bio materials (Fluval bio rings and Seachem matrix, etc) in all my FX5s and FX6s. Never have any problem. I currently have 4 FX5s and 3 FX6s. 3 of them are still new in the boxes. Love them filters!


----------



## Hock (Mar 23, 2012)

Handyjoe said:


> The FX6 alone can handle up to 400 gal.. You don't need to use the Rena XP4 with it. I put both mechanical and lots of bio materials (Fluval bio rings and Seachem matrix, etc) in all my FX5s and FX6s. Never have any problem. I currently have 4 FX5s and 3 FX6s. 3 of them are still new in the boxes. Love them filters!


I know It can handle the 125 alone well enough but I'm going to overstock the tank and since I have it, why not?! Plus in the future i'm going to upgrade to a 220 and I want to hang onto the Rena because it actually is a good filter. But anyways, noones really said how they filled their FX6. I was going to do the black pads(not the carbon ones) on top tray with some of the white/blue filter pads, maybe some poly fiber for polishing, 2nd tray all pond matrix, and then not sure what to put in the 3rd tray.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

I've used the polishing pad in my FX before. It clogged up so fast and reduced the filter's flow capacity; thus more frequent maintainence. I've since get away from that and use the blue Japanese pad I have for my koi pond. It works great. I only clean my filter every 3 to 6 months. 
I guess you could use finer reticulate foam on top, matrix second, and more matrix or fluval bio ring on the bottom? Just a thought.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

More media for the bottom tray. I like to put a filter pad in it as well to prevent any media from making it's way into the bottom of the canister.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

so what is the flow direction in the fx5/6? Should I put more mechanical filtration (going heavy on the sponges) on the bottom tray?


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

bwestgsx06 said:


> so what is the flow direction in the fx5/6? Should I put more mechanical filtration (going heavy on the sponges) on the bottom tray?


Intake water flows from top down. So top tray would be mechanical filter, follows by mech/bio in the center tray. The bottom tray would be bio materials. The water first has to pass thought the foam pads around each tray before entering the inside of the tray. There are Instruction Manuals for the FX5/6 in the PDF form online. You can search and download them if you need.
Joe.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

bwestgsx06 said:


> so what is the flow direction in the fx5/6? Should I put more mechanical filtration (going heavy on the sponges) on the bottom tray?


Flow comes into the canister, through the outside sponges, down through the top of all the trays, and back to the tank. I put media in every tray, unless it's an FX6. They come with a sponge for the top tray.


----------



## KiefKommando (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a FX5, not exactly the same but close enough with the way the media trays work. I found that anything "bagged" causes micro bubbles. So I just load mine with a layer of bio balls a layer of ceramic rings and another layer of bio balls.


----------

